# Selling baked goods during the winter?



## Betho (Dec 27, 2006)

So long story short, DH needs to for school purposes do something in terms of self-employment where he makes at least $120/week. Shouldn't be too hard... but one thing we'd considered fairly often is selling baked goods at a farmer's market. I never did it because we just didn't really need to, and I would need to find a church kitchen or something to bake in, plus all the licenses, etc.

But now that we just found out about this requirement it might be worthwhile to do this. But of course, it's October and all the Farmer's Markets are mostly done.

So, any ideas where to sell baked goods in the winter? I haven't had luck finding flea markets online but I'm also pretty new to the area so I don't know where stuff is. 

I also thought about Etsy.com, looks like some people are doing Ok selling baked goods on there. I make a pretty mean biscotti, but I'm just unsure if there is a market or not. We'll probably try for it either way but I wanted to see if anyone on here had any other ideas?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

What about doll beds for 18" (American Girl type) dolls? Selling on ebay or etsy? No kitchen requirements and the nice ones sell for some $$ if you investigate. With Christmas coming, a nice reasonably priced bed might sell enough to make the $120 a week.

Angie


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Several years ago I had a friend who did fancy home made candies ... fudge, of course, plus caramels and maybe one or two other things. She had a wholesale source for the small fancy tins, packaged them and sold them mostly, as I recall, through the smaller gift shops and local advertising.

She targeted the holidays ... Christmas, of course ... then Valentine's Day and I think Easter. I also think she did something during the summer that featured the local "mountain blackberries" or something like that for the tourist trade.

One of her best sellers was several different types of chocolate fudge packaged in what looked like a first aid kit.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

If you want to sell baked goods, how about placing classified ads in your local pennysavers for holiday baking? Many people love holiday cookies, pies, cakes, etc........but do not have the time or talent to bake. Maybe through that, you could pick up customers who would order on weekly basis? 

People who work in offices also have holiday parties and may be another target for your baked goods. I'd try to set it up so you don't have to take them anywhere and sit at a table. Instead market it by posting it on bulletin boards in offices or businesses that employ those type of people, passing flyers out to the office workers. You could also take a sample of your goods to the offices and pass it around with your business card or flyers.....then just wait for the phone to ring. 

In my local stores here a pie is about $8.00 and is very small and taste terrible. If I needed one and did not do my own baking I would order one that even cost more if it was good and bigger (I swear they are so tiny that my husband could eat it in one bite!). 

katlupe


----------



## Kim_NC (Sep 5, 2007)

Baked goods sell well at our local farmers market. Yeast breads, yeast rolls and quick breads all do well for us.


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

We do all of the above and it's going really well. We've done the Farmer's Mkt the last 3 years and have a strong following of customers. That said, what we're trying for this winter is going to some of the offices of the customers that have kept us busy at the market these last 3 years. We have a home based kitchen and a business license. I am also certified by the local extension office for samples and as a micro processor.

We have checked here with our health dept and we are legal. We sell sticky buns, home made jams and jellies, sourdough, granola, sweet breads and italian bread. We take home about $400 with doing this 2/4 days. Each 'bread route' takes a day to bake and a day to deliver. We just keep making stops till we're out of bread.... They beg us to "Come here first!" - "We don't like it when you come here after you've run out of the 'good stuff'!"

It's nice to know they appreciate our efforts and we like the recognition! In the spring we'll go back to the farmer's market but this will be a way to keep that income year round!

First thing would be to check how much certification you would need in your area. Eventually we will have a commercial kitchen, but for now, this is working for us. Hope you find your niche - that's all it takes! That and a good product!


----------



## lupiefarmer (Apr 30, 2008)

what about the craft fairs too for the holiday season. Then I would take a sample to the smaller stores in the area and a price list to see if they would carry your wares. Also I would also do the idea of the offices with samples and the price lists. Nurses stations even at the hospitals, the office at the school, supply houses locally always are buying something for the guys to have when they stop in around the holidays. Bring in samples early enough and gear your product to them and you probably have a sale.
Laurie (vtfarma)


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

Here in Kentucky, retail is out of the question so be careful what you try to do there... Check your state and the regs there before you step over the line. But it's wonderful to do it and you feel a huge sense of accomplishment along with being extremely tired!!


----------

